# diagnosis coding for history of C-section, currentl pregnnacy



## rleif1sun (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi
patient is seen for her initial OB care visit at 10 weeks gestation. she has history of C-section(low transverse scar) in a previous pregnancy. which ICD10 code fits best?:

*O09.893*-Supervision of other high risk pregnancies, first trimester
*Z98.891*-History of uterine scar from previous surgery

or

*O34.211*-Maternal care for low transverse scar from previous cesarean delivery
*Z3A.10*- 10 weeks gestation of pregnancy

is O34.211 only for labor and delivery or for prenatal care too as noted above?


----------



## Bready (Oct 24, 2018)

*Diagnosis coding history of C-section current pregnancy*

O34.211 is correct code that can be used for prenatal care and for delivery.  Women with previous C-sections constitute a high risk group in obstetrics due to possible uterine rupture and other complications that could occur in a second pregnancy.  O34.211 and Z3A.10.  You could also add O09.291 'supervision high risk pregnancy other poor reproductive or obstetric hx first trimester' as the patient is considered high risk because of her previous C-section.


----------



## ahguzman (Oct 24, 2018)

Z98.891 has an EXCLUDES 1 note maternal care due to uterine scar from previous surgery O34.2- (and remember, EXCLUDES 1 means not coded here).

ahg,
CPC, CPMA, CGSC


----------



## rleif1sun (Oct 24, 2018)

Bready said:


> O34.211 is correct code that can be used for prenatal care and for delivery.  Women with previous C-sections constitute a high risk group in obstetrics due to possible uterine rupture and other complications that could occur in a second pregnancy.  O34.211 and Z3A.10.  You could also add O09.291 'supervision high risk pregnancy other poor reproductive or obstetric hx first trimester' as the patient is considered high risk because of her previous C-section.



how shall they be sequenced O09.291, O34.211, Z3A.10 or O34.211,O09.291,Z3A.10?


----------



## Bready (Oct 24, 2018)

*diagnosis coding for history of C section current pregnancy*

The high-risk pregnancy code would go first then the previous C-section code and then the gestational weeks code.  O09.21; O34.211; Z3A.10.  The high-risk code is for pre-natal care.  It would not be used with the delivery.  O34.211 can be used for delivery too.


----------



## rleif1sun (Oct 24, 2018)

Bready said:


> The high-risk pregnancy code would go first then the previous C-section code and then the gestational weeks code.  O09.21; O34.211; Z3A.10.  The high-risk code is for pre-natal care.  It would not be used with the delivery.  O34.211 can be used for delivery too.



thank you so much


----------

